# أبعاد المركبات



## جسر الأمل (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أبعاد المركبات​هي الأبعاد الخارجية Gabarit التي تحدد اتساع المركبة في مقطعيها العرضي والطولي (أو في مسقطيها الجبهي والجانبي)، وتشمل في المركبة وأجزائها، أبعاد الطول والعرض والارتفاع، إضافةً إلى بعض الأبعاد الخاصة المتعلقة بحركة المركبة وعملها. وتوضع الأبعاد العامة على الرسوم والمخططات لدى تصميم المركبة، لتكون في حدودها الدنيا التي تضمن حسن توزيع أجزاء المركبة وآلاتها من جهة، وتحقيق مهمة المركبة من جهة أخرى. 
ويرتبط طول المركبة الكلي الأعظمي بمنعطفات الطرق ويؤثر في درجة مناورتها، أما العرض والارتفاع الإجماليان فيرتبطان بسعة الطرق الإنشائية ويتوقف عليهما توازن المركبة واستقرارها.
وتفيد الأبعاد في تحديد شروط حركة المركبة وعملها على الطرق، سواء أكانت بمفردها أم مع مركبات أخرى، ولدى نقلها بمختلف الوسائل. وتقسم الأبعاد، بحسب أنواع المركبات، إلى ما يلي:
* أبعاد السيارات والشاحنات
* هي أبعاد عامة خارجية ثابتة لاتتغير في أحوال حركة السيارة، تُحدَّد للسيارة بمفردها كما في الشكل (1)، وللسيارة القاطرة مع نصف مقطورتها، وللسيارة مع مقطورة واحدة أو أكثر. وعلاوة على الأبعاد العامة هنالك أبعاد خاصة: كالمسافة بين المحاور، العرض بين العجلات، وارتفاع حافة الصندوق عند التفريغ أو التحميل، والارتفاع الأدنى للحافة السفلى عن سطح الطريق، وزاويتي العبور الأمامية والخلفية، وغير ذلك. وتؤثر هذه الأبعاد تأثيراً كبيراً في حمولة السيارة وقدرتها على المناورة والعبور واستقرارها وثباتها، وهي تتعلق بسعة الطرق الإنشائية واستيعابها وبسرعة الحركة الوسطية المسموح بها.





*(الشكل -1) الأبعاد العامة لسيارة شاحنة قلابة*​
وتتحدد سَعَة الطريق الإنشائية بعرض الطريق، وبارتفاع الحافة السفلى للجسر المار فوقه، وبميول الطريق وبدرجة انعطافاته وبحالة سطحه. ولذلك فإن الأبعاد الحدية العظمى للسيارة مع ملحقاتها المقطورة ونصف المقطورة تحدد في العادة بموجب أنظمة قياسية دولية، ويجب الانتباه لعدد محاور السيارة وحمولتها. ويبين الشكل (2) الأبعاد العامة الحدية بحسب النظام القياسي السوفييتي للسيارة وللقاطرة مع نصف مقطورتها وللسيارة مع مقطورات عدة، وهو مشابه للأنظمة الدولية الأخرى.
ويجب ألا تتجاوز أبعاد السيارة مع الحمولة هذه الأبعاد الحدية، إلا في حالات استثنائية تتطلب موافقة خاصة على الحركة مع توفير احتياطات معينة لسلامة المرور.



*(الشكل -2) الأبعاد العامة الحدية للسيارة الشاحنة مع نصف المقطورة ومع مقطورات عدة*​
* أبعاد معدات البناء والطرق والمكنات الزراعية:
* لهذه المعدات والمكنات في العادة أبعاد عامة أساسية ثابتة مثل عرض هيكلها وارتفاعه وآليات السير، وأبعاد خاصة تتغير بتغير أجهزة العمل مثل عرض المحراث وعمقه، أو طول امتداد سهم الرافعة وارتفاعه، أو امتداد ذراع الحفارة مع المغْرفة، ويبين الشكل (3) أبعاد حفارة هدروليكية بمغرفة وحيدة ومجال عملها. وإن الأبعاد الأساسية الثابتة تكون في العادة في حدودها الدنيا الممكنة، لأنها تعين حجم المكنة ووزنها وتسهّل مناورتها ونقلها، وهي تقع في الحدود النظامية التي تسمح بنقلها على السكك الحديدية أو الطرق العامة. أما إذا تجاوزت أبعادها الحدود النظامية فتُنقل مفككة إلى أجزاء، أما أبعاد أجهزة العمل وامتداد حركتها ومجالها فتقع في النطاق الذي يحقق مهمة المكنة واستقرارها في أثناء العمل.




* أبعاد قاطرات السكك الحديدية وعرباتها:
* إن من الضروري، لتحقيق سلامة الحركة، أن تستطيع قاطرات السكك الحديدية وعرباتها المرور بحرية مع حمولاتها المكشوفة في مجال السعة الإنشائية للخطوط ومنشآتها وفي محطاتها وفي محاذاة القطارات المتحركة أو المتوقفة على خطوط السكك المجاورة. ويتم تحقيق هذا الأمر بمراعاة الأبعاد الموضوعة بموجب الأنظمة القياسية الدولية، وبخاصة أنظمة الاتحاد الدولي للسكك الحديدية. وهذه الأبعاد هي:



*(الشكل -3) الأبعاد العامة لحفارة هدروليكية بمغرفة وحيدة*​
*سعة الخط الحديدي الإنشائية:* تنفذ منشآت الخطوط الحديدية كافة، سواء أكانت على الخط الرئيس أم على التفريعات في المحطة أو خارجها، على نحو يضمن شروط السَّعَة الإنشائية التي تبين حدود اقتراب البناء أو التجهيزات من الخط الحديدي. فالسعة هي إطار تحدده أبعاد معينة ويقع في المقطع العرضي العمودي على الخط الحديدي ولايُسمح بأن يبرز إلى داخله أي جزء من إنشاء أو تجهيز مجاور للخط الحديدي (الشكل 4 ـ 1) وتكون المسافة بين محوري السكتين اللتين تسير عليهما عجلات القطار محددة، وتبلغ 1435مم وهي معتمدة في معظم بلدان العالم. ولكن بعض الدول، انطلاقاً من اعتبارات خاصة، تعتمد مسافة أعرض هي 1524مم كما في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقاً)، أو أضيق هي 1067مم كما في اليابان. وتحدد المسافة بين محاور خطوط السكك الحديدية المتجاورة بموجب أبعاد نظامية، فللخطوط الرئيسة في مجال المحطات 4800مم. وفي خارج المحطات 4100مم. ولخطوط التفريعات الثانوية ولساحات التفريغ والتحميل وأرصفتهما 4500مم.
* سعة القاطرات والعربات المتحركة:* هي إطار خارجي تحدده الأبعاد الأعظمية للمقطع العرضي العمودي على مسار الخط الحديدي للقاطرة أو للعربة المقطورة (الشكل 4 ـ 2). ويجب أن تستقر ضمن هذه السعة القاطرات والعربات المتحركة كافة مع حمولاتها وأجزائها الخاضعة لاهتزازات نوابض التعليق. ويؤلف الفراغ الحاصل بين اتســاع القاطرة أو العربة المتحركة وبين السعة الإنشائية للخط الحديدي فراغ الأمان الحر للحركة (الشكل 4ـ 3).

*



(الشكل -4) السعة في السكك الحديدية 
1ـ السعة الإنشائية.
2 ـ اتساع القاطرة أو العربة المتحركة.
3ـ فراغ الأمان.
4ـ مستوى السكة الحديدية. 
 أـ في مجال المحطة.
 ب ـ خارج المحطة.​
 الأبعاد العامة لقاطرات السكك ومقطوراتها:
* هي أبعاد عامة خارجية ثابتة لاتتغير تُحدد في العادة على المسقطين الجبهي والجانبي سواء للقاطرة أو للمقطورة (الشكل 5). وتبين هذه الأبعاد الطول الإجمالي للقاطرة أو للعربة الذي يُراوح بين 12 و18 متراً، بحسب عدد المحاور والحمولة التصميمية، وتُحدَّد المسافة بين المحاور، والفتحة بين العجلات، بالإضافة إلى العرض والارتفاع الإجماليين كما تُحدَّد أبعاد خاصة أخرى، ولايُحدد في العادة الطول الإجمالي للقطار نفسه ببعد معين، كما في السيارات، فهو يتعلق بقدرة القاطرة على الجر وبحمولة المقطورات.
*



**(الشكل -5) الأبعاد العامة للقاطرة*​منقول عن الموسوعة العربية للفائدة​


----------



## م زياد حسن (21 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم اخي حمودة على هذا الموضوع و ليت قمت بارفاق الاشكال مع المقال لكي تعم الفائدة 
موضوع جيد و جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أغسطس 2009)

أبعاد المركبات​ 

هي الأبعاد الخارجية Gabarit التي تحدد اتساع المركبة في مقطعيها العرضي والطولي (أو في مسقطيها الجبهي والجانبي)، وتشمل في المركبة وأجزائها، أبعاد الطول والعرض والارتفاع، إضافةً إلى بعض الأبعاد الخاصة المتعلقة بحركة المركبة وعملها. وتوضع الأبعاد العامة على الرسوم والمخططات لدى تصميم المركبة، لتكون في حدودها الدنيا التي تضمن حسن توزيع أجزاء المركبة وآلاتها من جهة، وتحقيق مهمة المركبة من جهة أخرى. ويرتبط طول المركبة الكلي الأعظمي بمنعطفات الطرق ويؤثر في درجة مناورتها، أما العرض والارتفاع الإجماليان فيرتبطان بسعة الطرق الإنشائية ويتوقف عليهما توازن المركبة واستقرارها.
وتفيد الأبعاد في تحديد شروط حركة المركبة وعملها على الطرق، سواء أكانت بمفردها أم مع مركبات أخرى، ولدى نقلها بمختلف الوسائل. وتقسم الأبعاد، بحسب أنواع المركبات، إلى ما يلي:
*أبعاد السيارات والشاحنات*
هي أبعاد عامة خارجية ثابتة لاتتغير في أحوال حركة السيارة، تُحدَّد للسيارة بمفردها كما في الشكل (1)، وللسيارة القاطرة مع نصف مقطورتها، وللسيارة مع مقطورة واحدة أو أكثر. وعلاوة على الأبعاد العامة هنالك أبعاد خاصة: كالمسافة بين المحاور، العرض بين العجلات، وارتفاع حافة الصندوق عند التفريغ أو التحميل، والارتفاع الأدنى للحافة السفلى عن سطح الطريق، وزاويتي العبور الأمامية والخلفية، وغير ذلك. وتؤثر هذه الأبعاد تأثيراً كبيراً في حمولة السيارة وقدرتها على المناورة والعبور واستقرارها وثباتها، وهي تتعلق بسعة الطرق الإنشائية واستيعابها وبسرعة الحركة الوسطية المسموح بها.





*(الشكل -1) الأبعاد العامة لسيارة شاحنة قلابة*​

وتتحدد سَعَة الطريق الإنشائية بعرض الطريق، وبارتفاع الحافة السفلى للجسر المار فوقه، وبميول الطريق وبدرجة انعطافاته وبحالة سطحه. ولذلك فإن الأبعاد الحدية العظمى للسيارة مع ملحقاتها المقطورة ونصف المقطورة تحدد في العادة بموجب أنظمة قياسية دولية، ويجب الانتباه لعدد محاور السيارة وحمولتها. ويبين الشكل (2) الأبعاد العامة الحدية بحسب النظام القياسي السوفييتي للسيارة وللقاطرة مع نصف مقطورتها وللسيارة مع مقطورات عدة، وهو مشابه للأنظمة الدولية الأخرى.
ويجب ألا تتجاوز أبعاد السيارة مع الحمولة هذه الأبعاد الحدية، إلا في حالات استثنائية تتطلب موافقة خاصة على الحركة مع توفير احتياطات معينة لسلامة المرور.




*(الشكل -2) الأبعاد العامة الحدية للسيارة الشاحنة مع نصف المقطورة ومع مقطورات عدة*​

*أبعاد معدات البناء والطرق والمكنات الزراعية:*
لهذه المعدات والمكنات في العادة أبعاد عامة أساسية ثابتة مثل عرض هيكلها وارتفاعه وآليات السير، وأبعاد خاصة تتغير بتغير أجهزة العمل مثل عرض المحراث وعمقه، أو طول امتداد سهم الرافعة وارتفاعه، أو امتداد ذراع الحفارة مع المغْرفة، ويبين الشكل (3) أبعاد حفارة هدروليكية بمغرفة وحيدة ومجال عملها. وإن الأبعاد الأساسية الثابتة تكون في العادة في حدودها الدنيا الممكنة، لأنها تعين حجم المكنة ووزنها وتسهّل مناورتها ونقلها، وهي تقع في الحدود النظامية التي تسمح بنقلها على السكك الحديدية أو الطرق العامة. أما إذا تجاوزت أبعادها الحدود النظامية فتُنقل مفككة إلى أجزاء، أما أبعاد أجهزة العمل وامتداد حركتها ومجالها فتقع في النطاق الذي يحقق مهمة المكنة واستقرارها في أثناء العمل.




*أبعاد قاطرات السكك الحديدية وعرباتها:*
إن من الضروري، لتحقيق سلامة الحركة، أن تستطيع قاطرات السكك الحديدية وعرباتها المرور بحرية مع حمولاتها المكشوفة في مجال السعة الإنشائية للخطوط ومنشآتها وفي محطاتها وفي محاذاة القطارات المتحركة أو المتوقفة على خطوط السكك المجاورة. ويتم تحقيق هذا الأمر بمراعاة الأبعاد الموضوعة بموجب الأنظمة القياسية الدولية، وبخاصة أنظمة الاتحاد الدولي للسكك الحديدية. وهذه الأبعاد هي:




*(الشكل -3) الأبعاد العامة لحفارة هدروليكية بمغرفة وحيدة*​

*سعة الخط الحديدي الإنشائية:* تنفذ منشآت الخطوط الحديدية كافة، سواء أكانت على الخط الرئيس أم على التفريعات في المحطة أو خارجها، على نحو يضمن شروط السَّعَة الإنشائية التي تبين حدود اقتراب البناء أو التجهيزات من الخط الحديدي. فالسعة هي إطار تحدده أبعاد معينة ويقع في المقطع العرضي العمودي على الخط الحديدي ولايُسمح بأن يبرز إلى داخله أي جزء من إنشاء أو تجهيز مجاور للخط الحديدي (الشكل 4 ـ 1) وتكون المسافة بين محوري السكتين اللتين تسير عليهما عجلات القطار محددة، وتبلغ 1435مم وهي معتمدة في معظم بلدان العالم. ولكن بعض الدول، انطلاقاً من اعتبارات خاصة، تعتمد مسافة أعرض هي 1524مم كما في الاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقاً)، أو أضيق هي 1067مم كما في اليابان. وتحدد المسافة بين محاور خطوط السكك الحديدية المتجاورة بموجب أبعاد نظامية، فللخطوط الرئيسة في مجال المحطات 4800مم. وفي خارج المحطات 4100مم. ولخطوط التفريعات الثانوية ولساحات التفريغ والتحميل وأرصفتهما 4500مم.
*سعة القاطرات والعربات المتحركة:* هي إطار خارجي تحدده الأبعاد الأعظمية للمقطع العرضي العمودي على مسار الخط الحديدي للقاطرة أو للعربة المقطورة (الشكل 4 ـ 2). ويجب أن تستقر ضمن هذه السعة القاطرات والعربات المتحركة كافة مع حمولاتها وأجزائها الخاضعة لاهتزازات نوابض التعليق. ويؤلف الفراغ الحاصل بين اتســاع القاطرة أو العربة المتحركة وبين السعة الإنشائية للخط الحديدي فراغ الأمان الحر للحركة (الشكل 4ـ 3).

*



(الشكل -4) السعة في السكك الحديدية *
*1ـ السعة الإنشائية.
2 ـ اتساع القاطرة أو العربة المتحركة.
3ـ فراغ الأمان.
4ـ مستوى السكة الحديدية. 
أـ في مجال المحطة.
ب ـ خارج المحطة.*​*
*
*الأبعاد العامة لقاطرات السكك ومقطوراتها:*
هي أبعاد عامة خارجية ثابتة لاتتغير تُحدد في العادة على المسقطين الجبهي والجانبي سواء للقاطرة أو للمقطورة (الشكل 5). وتبين هذه الأبعاد الطول الإجمالي للقاطرة أو للعربة الذي يُراوح بين 12 و18 متراً، بحسب عدد المحاور والحمولة التصميمية، وتُحدَّد المسافة بين المحاور، والفتحة بين العجلات، بالإضافة إلى العرض والارتفاع الإجماليين كما تُحدَّد أبعاد خاصة أخرى، ولايُحدد في العادة الطول الإجمالي للقطار نفسه ببعد معين، كما في السيارات، فهو يتعلق بقدرة القاطرة على الجر وبحمولة المقطورات.

*



**(الشكل -5) الأبعاد العامة للقاطرة*​


----------



## شيششى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسة


----------



## سمير شربك (21 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للسيد جسر الأمل 
وللتوضيح ضمن الروابط الموجودة ضمن الشروحات


----------

